# Clueless Food Delivery Cyclists



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

How dumb are these delivery cyclists? Any Tom, Dick and Harry living in Australia knows that you can't use bikes on a freeway and motorway, and also knows how to use Google maps. So clearly they're not from here. I'm for allowing international students and visitors with work visa; work in Australia but at least hire the smart one.


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

How sad is that?


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Time to put all signs in Chinese.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

nozm212 said:


> Time to put all signs in Chinese.


Or have them learn to read and understand English. There are signs and warnings everywhere.


----------



## Wayne-C (Jan 3, 2021)

all Food delivery services should enforce ALL Foreigner Workers (independent contractors ) Have a Solid Understanding Of the Road Laws of Australia For the State they Bike/drive In And a Fluent Understanding of English


----------

